
Reducing Consumers to Single Numbers - stanleydrew
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/10/credit-scores/410350/?single_page=true
======
tovmeod
and I was thinking this was about queue consumers, celery and distributed
systems, how naive of me.

article is about how to represent a person by a number (credit score)

